# K-Crew 10/6



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Well we went after them again but didn't get as many as last week..... dove some live bottom spots.... Per the FWC the lionfish feed heavy on crustaceans & fry so we need to thin them out & stay on top of them...

104 lionfish but we did manage a mixed bag of goodies as well....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I am going to fry my first one up to eat this week. Been hearing how good they are to eat. So I am going to give them a shot. Awesome fish box there.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks like a nice assortment of goodies there.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice box of fish!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## ricantbar (Sep 14, 2008)

Way to stay on top of those lion fish


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

We are trying to kill as many as we can.... some areas are definately infested, which allowed the 114 off the same reef last week... if anybody sees large numbers of lionfish just pm me where and we will go try to clean the reef if possible.... somebody has to do something...


----------



## DiverShane1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey Clint...If you guys want to part with a few after a dive I would love to take some of off your hands...Just give me a buzz and I will come get em...I love to fry em up:thumbup:...Thanks man...Shane...


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Will do Shane.... I dont care to eat them right now cause there is plenty of grouper but Scott & Mark always take a few of the bigger ones... these are headed to Valpariso this afternoon for the tourney but will get a few for you pretty quickly....

Clint


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Clint - I noticed that the fish still have their dorsal fins. What type of bag would you recommend for collecting whole lionfish?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Did you guys find a nice sized weed patch out there?


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

man what a haul, God i wished i lived there, i would be doing it too, what a day diving and spear fishing!! Wow!! nice!!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Bryan, a full length solid bag with little or no mesh but only at the end works good.... Jim has some good ones at the shop.... Me & Scott are working on a few ideas for the optimal design on a bag but were not there yet... if were going after numbers, we don't want to worry with clipping spines... 

Millertime, The Mahi came off a huge 3' x 5' clump of grass that happened to be floating by our first dive point.... just lucky I guess... we couldnt believe it held that many dolphin.... it even held 4 undersized tripletail & I caught a 7" to 8" lesser AJ... you just never know so we always stop and look...

Thanks to all for the compliments... we are a bit fortunate with our luck out there... just dropped the lionfish off in Valparaiso & we will try again this weekend to get more if the weather permits...


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

no woryz said:


> Bryan, a full length solid bag with little or no mesh but only at the end works good.... Jim has some good ones at the shop.... Me & Scott are working on a few ideas for the optimal design on a bag but were not there yet... if were going after numbers, we don't want to worry with clipping spines...
> 
> Millertime, The Mahi came off a huge 3' x 5' clump of grass that happened to be floating by our first dive point.... just lucky I guess... we couldnt believe it held that many dolphin.... it even held 4 undersized tripletail & I caught a 7" to 8" lesser AJ... you just never know so we always stop and look...
> 
> Thanks to all for the compliments... we are a bit fortunate with our luck out there... just dropped the lionfish off in Valparaiso & we will try again this weekend to get more if the weather permits...


Did you guys jump in and shoot the dolphin or use rod/reel. I shot some smaller schoolie dolphin doing that but would love to get a bigger one.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

We caught the mahi on rod & reel... Tried shooting them once... If they are smaller then they sometimes tear in half when shot...never seen a big bull, but there's always next time...


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Clint, 

Lisa and I went out Saturday, with Doug and Denise, to hit some of our favorite natural bottom spots to the SE.
I've been diving this spot for a few years now, and have never come up empty handed... until this past weekend.
The reefs were covered with lionfish.
When I stopped by MBT yesterday, I bought one of the little lionfish pole spears so we can start slaying them with efficiency. It's just too much trouble to try to do any good with the big Riffe.

As for eating them, I shot one of the biggest ones I saw Saturday and brought it home. We cooked it up and it was very good. They are small, so one big lionfish per person would probably make a decent meal with sides.
The meat was nice and white, flakey, not mushy.
I lightly seasoned the filets with Cavender's then pan-seared them in a little olive oil. Delicious!!! I didn't want to fry them or over season them because I wanted to get the true flavor of the fish... just about anything tastes good if you put a bunch of seasoned batter on it and deep fry.

So, from now on, we'll kill as many as we can and keep the big ones to eat.


----------

